

New version of jobs code - pg
http://ycombinator.com/newsnews.html#12may11

======
corin_

      Jobs no longer have points or submitters
    

<http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

This page still shows the submitter and points (though with the new system
upvoting presumably doesn't make a difference - however it still works to
store that story in my "saved" list).

~~~
pg
Oops, fixed, thanks.

------
staunch
PG: Any chance of ever opening jobs up to the rest of us? Maybe with a karma
threshold?

My contention has always been that it would actually help YC companies as
well, because the job section would get a lot more page views. YC companies
could be highlighted and/or sorted to the top.

~~~
pg
I think it's ok for YC cos to derive at least that much unique benefit from
HN. Also I'm hoping that once the jobs page doesn't suck, it will get more
page views. The jobs code had suffered from such bit decay that a lot of YC
cos stopped posting jobs on HN. I'm hoping this will fix that.

------
jacobbijani
Dimming the job posting text is weird, since there are no comments. Actually,
dimming the initial post in general is pretty weird. Is that just so the focus
is on the comments?

~~~
pg
Good point. I do that for self posts as you say to focus on the comments. But
for jobs I don't need to. I'll also make links work. I did some pretty
aggressive code reuse when I first implemented jobs...

------
zck
Does that mean Arc3.2 might show up soon?

Also, thanks for putting years on the dates of newsnews.html . You might've
done it before, but I just saw it now.

~~~
pg
Not very directly alas. Maybe indirectly in the sense that it's a sign that
I'm not so busy with YC that I have time to actually write code. But
unfortunately those windows seem to be getting shorter.

~~~
keyle
Not that I would pick it up myself, but maybe it's a good time to put it on
github and let this community run with it?

~~~
jackowayed
I believe it is on GitHub <https://github.com/nex3/arc>

~~~
akkartik
That's not an official release, no. It has two major branches: one which gets
only pg's official releases, and one which anyone can submit code to without
restriction (it's called anarki because it's kinda like a wiki:
<http://arclanguage.org/item?id=803>)

Several of us have started curated repositories, but the community has not
coalesced around one of them:
<https://sites.google.com/site/arclanguagewiki/home>. Like any lisp arc is
easy to, and liable to, fragment.

------
dpapathanasiou
How about making the job titles green (or whatever color) to make them stand
out more clearly on the fornt page?

------
BasilAwad
why not just put a tag in place of the up arrow that says (Job) or (Job Ad).
That's more intuitive to me (I'm new to HN).

